# Places to stay in Nashville?



## Preacher (Jan 11, 2019)

So I am taking wife to Nashville for our Anniversary in April and was curious if anyone knew of places in town or outside of town that were nice to stay at? Be 3 night stay. Needs to have wifi and a hot tub. Gonna take her to the Grand Ole Opry and all the country music stuff I can fit into the trip because she loves stuff like that. Also anything we should DEFINITELY do there? places to eat etc?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hotels typically work for me......

As for food, restaurants.......


----------



## H B Lowrie (Jan 11, 2019)

Odium said:


> So I am taking wife to Nashville for our Anniversary in April and was curious if anyone knew of places in town or outside of town that were nice to stay at? Be 3 night stay. Needs to have wifi and a hot tub. Gonna take her to the Grand Ole Opry and all the country music stuff I can fit into the trip because she loves stuff like that. Also anything we should DEFINITELY do there? places to eat etc?



Odius, hey!!!

The Bluebird:
| The Bluebird Cafe

Good place to catch writers, top level N'ville songwriters.  There are other places, the Commodore used to have writers nights, most clubs in N'ville will.  Some will be songwriters, some will be wanting to be while saying they are.  The Tin Roof.  Those are all good places that screen who they let on.  Third and Lindsley would be another place to at least check their calendar.  Not unusual to catch N'ville session players gigging in there or an Allman Brothers alumni.  More rock, blues/rock oriented, national acts as well.

More bluesy side I'd say BB Kings is an option down on 3rd; 2-3 bands/acts a night, got a house Hammond B3 Organ that lives there, national touring acts and locals mix.  Blues and old school soul type stuff more so I'd say.  But it's N'ville so it all gets mixed up and you can see anything in there.  Gets too dance oriented for me in the wee hours, I want live music.  And Bourbon Street Boogie and Blues Bar in Printers Alley's a good place to at least see who's there.  The list of who has played there will blow the top off your head off.

On a weekend, a morning on lower Broadway, Sat or Sun, is certainly something to see at least once in life.  Coffee up on the way.  Ya can just walk from bar to bar, pop in, stay for a song or two, a set if you really like, or just stay if you really really like.  These will be most likely nameless faceless people you will never see or hear of again.  They'll swap these folks out for another group fairly rapidly, not like you're going to see a 2 hour concert time frame.  But almost always they'll be playing for free and just bloody fucking murdering it.  The talent in that town is amazing.  Have a couple of breakfast beers and do brunch on lower Broad.

Franklin is south of town a bit off I-65, nice, pricier, depends upon how close you want to be to what it is you want to do.  Clarksville would put you about 40-45 minutes northeast on I-24.

This link below should be a good window into what's going on,

Nashville Scene

Have fun, bring back stories.

Oh, Nashville Hot Chicken is you're feeling touristy.  Otherwise, fuck man, it's N'ville.  BBQ.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 12, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Hotels typically work for me......
> 
> As for food, restaurants.......


Lol smartass.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2019)

Odium said:


> So I am taking wife to Nashville for our Anniversary in April and was curious if anyone knew of places in town or outside of town that were nice to stay at? Be 3 night stay. Needs to have wifi and a hot tub. Gonna take her to the Grand Ole Opry and all the country music stuff I can fit into the trip because she loves stuff like that. Also anything we should DEFINITELY do there? places to eat etc?


Hilton in downtown. Ground zero in the middle of everything you want to see. Do the Ryman, the original Opry. Hatch Show print for souvenirs.


----------

